# Ron@Fairfields



## 225chs (Feb 25, 2010)

Thinking of selling my timeshare. Has anyone had any recent dealings with Ron and how did it work out?


----------



## bigrick (Feb 26, 2010)

I've only bought via Ron.  I got great service from him.  Prompt and easy are the keys for me which he delivered.

He posts on TUG.  I last saw him on this thread http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113125

I suggest PM'g him and ask him your questions.  Start your process by seeing how well you communicate with each other.

Just as an aside, I do know Ron was quite sick last year but I believe he has fully recovered now.


----------



## The Big Dawg (Apr 15, 2010)

sold my Seapointer thru Ron.  Took some time due to SA rules but Ron was good to work with.


----------



## rwroth (Apr 15, 2010)

*Ron*

I've had a great respect for Ron, but I have to admit that I've been working with him off & on for well over a year in trying to sell units at Sudwala & Glenmore Sands, but I've never been able to "close the deal". My last email to him was 2 weeks ago and I've heard nothing. Has anyone been able to successfully call him on the phone? About 6 months ago I was told that "corporate" would buy the Glenmore Sands unit, but nothing since then. Any advice?


----------

